

Why Stephen King Spends 'Months and Even Years' Writing Opening Sentences - MikeCapone
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/07/why-stephen-king-spends-months-and-even-years-writing-opening-sentences/278043/

======
mindcrime
Can't believe that article didn't mention what has to be one of King's most
notable opening lines, ever:

" _The man in black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed_ ".

Another great one is from Orwell's _Nineteen Eighty Four_ :

" _It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen_ "

Anyway, in the case of King, it's too bad he isn't as good at endings as he is
at beginnings. _Under The Dome_ was, IMO, a particularly strong example of a
really interesting story that just fell apart in the last page or two. And, of
course, the Dark Tower series and the fizzle-flop ending of that.

That said, _Joyland_ had a pretty strong ending and was fun to read.

